# Whatever happened to the Private in the "Private" forum?



## syhoybenden (Feb 21, 2013)

The place seems to crawling with new members with posts in the single digits. By my reckoning a good portion of them are sock puppets and trolls.

What exactly are the new criteria for entry into Private?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

When TAM was proted over to the new platform, the criteria was changed so that any member, regardless of the number of posts, could post in the private member forum. Being private now means that guests and things like google bots cannot access the private forum.

There is a Premium Members forum that only premium members can access.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I hear there's champagne in the champagne room.


----------



## syhoybenden (Feb 21, 2013)

Is that where you get the private dancer?


----------

